# VISTA to XP



## Theogenes (May 28, 2008)

Has anyone, who had Vista ,did a "wipe and clean" and put XP on their computer??
TIA
Jim


----------



## wsw201 (May 28, 2008)

Been using Vista for a while now with no problems. No need to go back to XP.


----------



## danmpem (May 28, 2008)

Yep, I did that on day 1 of getting my new laptop. I also installed Linux so I have a dual-boot.


----------



## Theogenes (May 29, 2008)

Dan,
So it's a pretty easy transfer? And everything works well?
Jim


----------



## Staphlobob (May 29, 2008)

I had Vista on my desktop. 2 gigs RAM and it was still slow. I was so disappointed with it that I decided to completely reformat my entire drive and reinstall XP. Fortunately I had everything backed up on an external hard drive.


----------



## Broadus (May 29, 2008)

I've had Vista on my HP notebook (came installed) at the end of February '07 and have had zilch troubles. I've had no desire to go back to XP. More stable and no noticeable loss of speed.

Bill


----------



## danmpem (May 29, 2008)

Theogenes said:


> Dan,
> So it's a pretty easy transfer? And everything works well?
> Jim



Fortunately I did it before I even used the computer. It was a low-end machine. Something just to go mobile, check e-mail on campus, that sort of thing.

In terms of everything transferring, I prefer to transfer files manually. It takes a little more time, in terms of gathering the files and making sure they are all backed up, but I have found that it is more efficient that using backup utilities. For programs, I usually make a list of the ones I want to reinstall, then I make sure I can get the discs or files to do so. And don't forget your internet browser's bookmarks/favorites and your e-mail client's saved e-mails. Those are the two that really catch up to people later on.


----------

